# hmmm...



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

anyone know if the Q45 engine will fit into the V8 Maxima?... hmmm...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2002)

im an idiot, there is no v8 maxima. any chance the engine will fit anyway?


----------

